# Riggin' up the new T-160i...



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

With the sale of my ol' John-Boat, came ready cash for an addition to the R/C Fleet...

Here she is, her name's "Ginsu", and she's cocked, locked, and ready to rock.

The overall layout... 










The crate I secured with permission at the first place I stopped and asked...  The side storage bags are from Wally World, collapsible creels in the fishin' section. The rest is PVC and zip tyes. Tie downs are the little "jack strap" bungees that truckers use in the cab.










Fish finder and Scotty are mounted on a piece of heavy plastic. I picked up a 4x8 sheet of this stuff out in the rail yard dump, several years ago. No telling how many little things I've fabricated using it. Since I throw lures 99% of the time, I wanted everything low in the cockpit, and I also wanted the Scotty easily reachable, on the centerline.



















I used a 1/2" thick slice of a pool noodle compressed to fill in the void under my mounting plate, to keep the water out. 










The transducer is Gooped to the floor under the middle hatch, and the battery pack is a waterproof Samsonite camera case, and an 8 AA battery block and connectors from Radio Shack. The AA's will run a FF for about 40 hours.



















Battery pack rides in the little hatch bag with the camera, snuff, pliers, etc.

It remains to be seen whether I'll ride the soft sided cooler in the front hatch, or the crate. Time and experimentation will tell. 

I also zip tyed some pool noodle cross wise to the scuppers fore and aft of the center hatch, to keep things from sliding around.

So, there you have it...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

That ride looks sweet.

The noodle inside the hatch is a great idea. I've been trying to figure out what to do about that.

One question: Is it possible for the butt of the rod in the scotty to hit the top of the fishfinder screen? It looks close from the pic.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It's not as close as it looks, rods will snatch right out. I only use a rod holder as temporary storage anyway, while re rigging, moving to a new spot, or releasing a fish. Any trolling, or bait chunking (VERY RARE for me) is done in a rear rod holder. I spent almost three hours on that black plastic plate, and placement options, before screwing it all down. Measure twice and cut one, ya know... Actually, it was measure about 15 times, and cut once...  

My biggest concern was keeping things UNCLUTTERED up front, the fewer things to work around when casting or fighting a fish, the better. 

Some guys I know have a big work-bench type thingie with all kinds of crap, holders, gps,ff, the kitchen sink, AND a urinal up front at eye level...  

Not for me.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The hole for the mirage drive makes for a good urinal.  . . . at least that's what I've been told


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Same one..*

The exact same model I have. It tracks great and as you can tell, It hold a butt ton of crapola. Good Luck and post some pix of the catching off that bad boy!!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Awsome RR!.
Nice ride!Nice Pictures.Finally saw something that made me drool again a my age. 
Can you really turn around and reach the rods way back of the crate out on the water with out flippin the yak?
Oh I like that mounting plate good job of cutting out the corners where the screws are.
Good:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just took another look and saw the lines or cables on the end of the foot rest brackets .Know it's a dumb question but what are they for?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hey RR, why did you get a second yak? Were there places the Revo didn't do so good?


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> Just took another look and saw the lines or cables on the end of the foot rest brackets .Know it's a dumb question but what are they for?


Rudder Control


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey RR, why did you get a second yak? Were there places the Revo didn't do so good?


yeh i was thinking the same...i thought the hobie was the badass of the fishing yak world...so why the need for a t-160


im wanting a hobie by next spring heh, gotta work a lil more 



Jesse


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Rudder Control who woulda thunk that. Man that is awsome! Thought maybe it was soem kind of power adjustment for the foot pegs by hand or something.DUH:redface: Shows how much I know.
I want that on my next yak.Do other yaks have that besides Wilderness?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hey RR, why did you get a second yak? Were there places the Revo didn't do so good?



Actually, it's my THIRD 'yak... Don't forget about the Malibu Mini-X, used for taking out Shark baits in the surf... 

I STILL love the Revo just as much as I EVER did. Problem is, my step son is trying to talk me out of it. So I wanted another full sized 'Yak, that can keep up with the Revo under Mirage power, when the Boy, or the Wife goes fishing with me.

We're also going to be doing some fishing in the Okefenokee Swamp, and some local rivers, and the Mirage Drive doesn't work well in grass, or lilly pads. The Revo is a GREAT paddling, as well as pedaling, kayak, so I can stick the plug in the drive well and paddle it when we're in the swamp or river.

Besides, I wanted to try it "the other way" just to see what it's all about. I really like the T-160...it's FAST FAST FAST. Cuts water like a razor blade, tracks like it's on rails. Four or five hard strokes will glide you 100 yds.

As to which will become the favorite, I don't know, but it's gonna be fun finding out.

NEED's got nothing to do with it, Jesse...


----------

